# Long term use of anticonvulsants icd9



## FractalMind (May 26, 2013)

Can I use V58.69? Do anticonvulsants long term use pose a high risk? Do they fit in category V58.69?


----------



## sriniphysio1@gmail.com (May 28, 2013)

Hi bro

v58.69 is correct to fit for your scenario

Thanks
srinivasan CPC


----------



## nsunilkumar0@gmail.com (May 28, 2013)

Hi
    U can code V58.69.





Thanks&Regards
N.Sunil kumar CPC.


----------



## FractalMind (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you both!!!


----------

